# Buying advice or a Monochrome Laser printer under 4k



## drsamratroy (Nov 22, 2015)

Kindly advice on a monochrome laser printer under 4k. I just need it to for printing out text. Also it should have minimum refill cost. Please advise.


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 22, 2015)

Ricoh SP111. It's toner cartridge is user refillable.


----------

